# 1 x Super Lemon Haze {CFL}{Soil}{Indoor}{5gal}



## Chipp (Mar 8, 2009)

Alright, so after months of reading this forum, I'm finally ready to begin my first grow ever. Let me get out as many details as I can right now in an easy-to-reference manner.

*Name: *Hazel (what I'll call her throughout  )
*Strain: *Green House's Super Lemon Haze (Feminized)
*# of Plants: *One
*Pots: *1 inch rockwool -> 2 litre -> 5 gallon
*Lights: *As many as possible! So far *7x42w* (6500K x2 & 2700K x5)
*Grow Box:* Details below. 2.5x2.5x5.5 feet.
*Box Reflectivity: *White paint.
*Intake:* 1x80mm CPU fan
*Exhaust: *1x120mm CPU fan
*Soil: *Lambert's All Purpose Potting Mix
*Nutrients: *[Veg - BC Grow] [Flowering - None purchased yet] [_Others_ - Supernatural's Gro-Terra, Bloom Terra, and Super Boost]
*pH Tester: *Crappy starter test kit with drops 


Now that I've got some base information out, I'll lay out some grow details:

*Plant Size: *Hopefully coming quite close to filling my box. I'd like a nice big girl...
*Yield: *As long as I can grow a healthy big plant from start to finish, anything over 3-4oz would just be the icing on the cake.
*Growing Techniques: *Topping (via Uncle Ben's method for 4 colas)
*CO2:* I'll be doing a poor-man's CO2 cup/jug just for shits, cause why not? I'll be tossing some yeast/sugar/water together too see how it works.
*Light positioning: *Very random. With a weird makeshift mashup of multiple lamps / reflector clamps / cords, I'm going to trying to have LOTS of light coming from all angles. Hopefully it works!
*Veg Time: *I want to veg as long as it takes to get my plant nice and big without growing too large for my grow room. I have no idea how long this will be, but I'd guess 6-8 weeks? Not sure :S 


*Grow Box Construction:
*To construct my 2.5x2.5x5.5 feet box, I got a bunch of 2x2's and that cabinet-style backing wood. I built the frame, added the cabinet wood (white side inwards), then caulked many light leaks. I put a power bar inside the box, and ran the wire out the top. The inside is painted white, and I put extra nails and looped screws for dangling lights from eventually. Using a lot of duct tape and black corrugated tubing, I added an intake and exhaust fan in opposite positions on the box (using computer case fans too, wired up to the same AC adapter with sufficient output). The door I made using a shitload of duct tape as a hinge, but I might need to buy a metal hinge for load-support later. 

...


I think that about covers it. I'm posting this thread now to get my details out, and also to toss up some pics of the grow room. I'll be germinating in about 1 week (more or less), and I wanted to start this thread off right (and non-rushed). 

I've attached two pictures of the grow box. You should be able to see 1 of the lamps, the exhaust (top) and intake (bottom side) fans, and also the two pots I plan on using (the 5 gallon and the smaller one).

Here is my first question about my grow. I got this free sample from a very friendly hydro store owner, and I can't tell if they are samples or just small packs of nutrients to use on their own. It was this: http://www.sulphurplasma.com/terraponic/3-pack-terra.htm

I'm not sure if those are supplements (such as cha-ching/ open sesame /etc that go along with fox farms), or what?


Anyways. I'll be keeping this thread updated and detailed every step of the way come germination. Expect to see many updates and more information than necessary, hah...

Thanks to this forum for giving me a goldmine of information that I've poured over for months. 

-Chipp

*As for that rule of not posting in other people's journals, I'd feel quite honoured if anyone posted here! Please, post away with comments / suggestions / criticism / etc. I look forward to seeing what others think of my poor-man's 1st time CFL grow.


----------



## Chromulan (Mar 11, 2009)

cool man. this looks pretty similar to what i just built last weekend. i'm excited to see yours in action.
So does the exhaust you have maintain pretty good temps? cuz thats the only thing i have left to do on mine. also, what stores would be good to find those at?


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd consider using bigger pots for flowering. You can grow quite a monster in that space. I ordered some SLH. I'm interested to see how this goes for you!


----------



## Chipp (Mar 11, 2009)

*Grow Update:*
I just set my seed to germinate (using the method on green house's webpage). So, it's only a matter of time until it cracks (I hope!)
*
Responses:*


> cool man. this looks pretty similar to what i just built last weekend. i'm excited to see yours in action.
> So does the exhaust you have maintain pretty good temps? cuz thats the only thing i have left to do on mine. also, what stores would be good to find those at?


Yeah, I'm really excited to see it in action. I've done so much reading, and I'm going to try really hard to do it all right the first time (may not happen, though). My exhaust is a 120mm fan rated for about 70CFM, and my intake fan is 80mm, but I figure it's okay to be a bit smaller than the exhaust. My basement is kinda cold right now due to the weather, but when I flipped on 4 CFLs and my interior fan (a cheap 12 inch tower fan that oscillates), after about 3 hours, the temps stabilized at around 24 degrees C / 55% humidity. As the season moves into summer, we'll see how well the 1 exhaust works. I'm pretty sure it should be okay, but I might put a second exhaust in the opposite talk corner.

Good stores for what? My exhaust/intake consists of:

1. Case fan ( local computer shop, just ask for the cheapest ones they have, but make sure to read for the CFM's on them)
2. AC/DC Adapter (I went to a surplus store and got a 12V/500mA for 4 dollars. check adapaters around your house first!)
3. Corrogated black tubing (Home depot - 10 feet for 6 dollars, but there is probably a more cost effective way if you put more effort into it)
4. Duct Tape & Caulking to get the seal.

I used the same adapter for both the fans (their total amperage was 420mA vs the 500mA my adapter was rated for)

I hope the helps!



> I'd consider using bigger pots for flowering. You can grow quite a monster in that space. I ordered some SLH. I'm interested to see how this goes for you!


Bigger pots, yeah? I think I'm going to stick with my 5gal. The way my timing constraints are, I'll have about 8 weeks to veg, give or take a week (most likely "take" a week). That, combined with me already having drilled the holes in the 5gal (and cleaning it, since it was full of old latex paint before), makes me decide to just stil with the 5gal though. Perhaps next grow I'll up the pot size (hey, you didn't think I'd construct this box for just 1 grow, did you?)

Thanks for the interest. Like I said, I'm going to try to keep this thread packed with info, for my organizational benefits and everyone elses!



Cross your fingers for my single seed to crack....


----------



## Chipp (Mar 12, 2009)

*Update:*
Still going by Green House Seed Co.'s method, today I took the seed from the cup of water and placed it between two plates and damp paper towel. The seed had already cracked, and was displaying an ever so small root tip. Take a look! 

Sorry about the picture quality. My digital camera can't take close up shots (and I can't take pictures)...

*Update #2:
*Alright, I've officially planted her! The root tip grew out of the shell approximately 1/2 cm in just the short time I left it between the two paper towels. I used a pre-soaked rockwool cube planted within a medium-small pot filled with damp soil. Yeah, I know my pot right now is kind of overkill for just the one seed to sprout, but I know there was a reason I did it (something about something, I forget now). I hope it still goes well though. I've wrapped the top with plastic wrap to keep some humidity in there, and put a piece of rolled up paper there to keep the plastic wrap away from the soil.

The temperature should stabilize somewhere around 25degC (77F) and humidity inside is obviously like 100% cause of the wrap.

I've posted 1 pic to show you what it's like. Those are 2x 42w 6500K CFLs, and they are kinda far away cause I don't think I'm supposed to blast that thing with light just yet. I'll move them closer and closer during the first 3-5 days after sprout, until they are like 1 inch away pretty much.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 14, 2009)

*Update - Day 1:
*We're on Day 1 now! Hazel has shown her cotyledons today, and an ever so small inkling of her first true set of leaves. 

I've got some plastic wrap still sitting over top, but I think I'm going to remove it later on this evening (approximately 5-10 hours from this pictures here). The relative humidity in the room (not under the wrap) is about 60-70% right now, but when I add more lights, the RH drops a bit. 

Anyways, things are trucking along, and I'm pretty happy so far. Hopefully she keeps growing.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 15, 2009)

*Day 2:

*I think things are going okay - I _think_. The two fan leaves are growing nice and slow, and the steam leaned into my light, so I rotated my pot 180 degrees or so, hoping it will bend a bit back.

Temperature and humidity are pretty constant: 70 degrees F and 70% humidity.

When should I start bringing the lights down nice and close to this guy? I feel like the soil is drying out kinda fast. I actually gave it a bit of pH-ed water today, but not much (1/4 cup maybe, just around the rockwool and a tiny bit on the rockwool). Then again, when I first planted her, I never actually wet the soil enough so it dripped out the bottom. I web the soil pretty well, but not a complete drench. 

Anyways, day 2 went okay I think. Hoorah! Hopefully the fan leaves start to grow a little faster tomorrow - they are friggin small right now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2009)

i got 1 super lemon haze growing to.I would keep in touch with this grow and psot some of my pics when it grows some.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 15, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i got 1 super lemon haze growing to.I would keep in touch with this grow and psot some of my pics when it grows some.


Awesome man, thanks! Do you have a journal of your own for that SLH, or will you just toss a few pics in my thread here from time to time for comparison? Good luck with the SLH!

Also, just curious, how old is your SLH?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2009)

My slh came out the soil feb 23 and been veggin since.Im gonna start a journal once i put my white widow to flower so i can focus on my young one and switch from these t5s to a 250 mh.heres a couple pics of my slh.my slh is the one with the longest leafs the rest are kushberry and i have 2 arjan ultra#2 i didnt get in the pic.They all look small to me imo its the t5s so im putting a 250 in here as soon as i get an exhaust fan.Im using a 2x2x6 closet that i can veg and flower in if i want 2.But i use my homebox with a 400 hps to flower.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 16, 2009)

*Responses:

*


wyteberrywidow said:


> My slh came out the soil feb 23 and been veggin since.Im gonna start a journal once i put my white widow to flower so i can focus on my young one and switch from these t5s to a 250 mh.heres a couple pics of my slh.my slh is the one with the longest leafs the rest are kushberry and i have 2 arjan ultra#2 i didnt get in the pic.They all look small to me imo its the t5s so im putting a 250 in here as soon as i get an exhaust fan.Im using a 2x2x6 closet that i can veg and flower in if i want 2.But i use my homebox with a 400 hps to flower.


That looks awesome - nice and healthy. Thanks for those pics! I'll have something to look back on in a few weeks once I've veged for that long.

*Day 3:

*My little seedling hasn't done much of anything today... or so I thought! The fan leaves got ever so larger, but it's very minimal, maybe 1 mm. So, that's a bit of a bummer. 

Here comes my newbie mistake, though! The seedling was only about 1 inch tall, and the fan leaves are still pretty small, so I assumed there wouldn't be much root growth. WRONG! I lifted the rockwool cube out of my soil to set it in some water, for a last watering before leaving it be, but I saw a root! There was a small, 90% opaque root that protruded about 3/4 inch from the bottom of the rockwool. I set the cube back down gently, and got scared, haha...

So, I'll ask a question here, and I hope somebody answers it: Does this amount of root grow mean that I should water more? Is my tap root really stretching to find that water? Or is that amount of root growth normal? Take a look at my seedling, and should my root be long enough to protrude 3/4 inch out of the bottom of the rockwool?

Thanks guys.

*Update: *Before going to bed tonight, I added 1 oz of ph-ed water to the rockwool, applied gently from the top. I hope this was what Hazel was looking for


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah thats normal for the root to come out the bottom of the rockwool


----------



## Chipp (Mar 17, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah thats normal for the root to come out the bottom of the rockwool


Thanks for the reassurance, man. Although, things seem to be worsening - check it out.

*Day 4:

*I guess things have to get worse before they get better, huh... After getting home from work today, I see that one of the cotyledon's on Hazel is turning a yellowy-brown colour. It's the smaller of the two cotyledons (yes, they are quite different sizes too, haha... Check out the pics).

Possible things that could have made it happen:

1. The temperature may have dipped a bit last night, but by no more than like low 60's. 
2. If you read my *Day 3* post, you'll see what I did by pulling out the rockwool when the root was already out of the bottom.
3. I still have no idea how much to water this girl. I gave her 1oz of water, gently on the rockwool last night. Before that, it was only light spraying and occasional dripping water around. The soil around it is still fairly moist though.


Anyways, at this point, I'm more just hoping that she pulls through and starts to demonstrate growth. We'll see what tomorrow brings :S


----------



## Chipp (Mar 18, 2009)

*Day X:

*Hazel is dead. I fucked up. Not sure how or why, but it had slow growth, then a yellowing baby leaf, then the plant bent over, ultimately just lying back on the rockwool (fell over completely), with everything deformed.

I'm gonna germ and sprout once more and update this journal maybe only once in the first week.

I'll change a few things this time:

1. I'm not using rockwool, but that shouldn't make a big difference.
2. I'm only going to use 1 CFL for the first week, it being a 42 W 6500K light.
3.I'm going to rasie that CFL about 10 inches from the top of the soil for now. I hope is far enough away to not dry anything else.
4. I'm going to give the soil a thorough wetting before putting the seed in. This will be my only watering for 3-5 days after sprouting I think. 
5. I'm going to monitor the pH better. Before, I adjusted my water's pH, but I didn't 48 hours later, and using the same water, the pH was A LOT higher (7.6 +). I guess even more chlorine / etc must have evaporated off.


Anyways. Feel free to post comments here about what I should do different this time - I'd love it.

If I don't get any responses, expect this thread to resume in no more than 1 week.

-Chipp


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2009)

r u sure the light too far? It probably was strecthing 4 light.My baby is looking good.I just transplanted her into a 3 gallon bag.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 21, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> r u sure the light too far? It probably was strecthing 4 light.My baby is looking good.I just transplanted her into a 3 gallon bag.


Hey, I'm fairly sure I just didn't water properly, and my water had a messed up pH. I've got some seeds germing now, and I will do it right this time... Hahah it's a piss off, but I guess I learned my lesson.

About the light... Right now it's like 8 inches away, but within like 2 days of it being sprouted, I'll bring it in to like 2 inches, presuming my fan keeps the temps stable in that area


----------



## Chipp (Mar 25, 2009)

Let the thread resume!

Using two new seeds (both SLH), I'm on:

*(New) Day 2:*

I planted two new seeds, and on Day 2, they are both going well (I think)!

I didn't use rockwool this time, and I monitored my pH better when I gave it the initial watering...

Temp is stable at 70 deg F, there is a gentle fan blowing just to move air (not blowing at the plants, just nearby), and the RH is about 70% right now.


Attached: two pics for two plants. 
Until tomorrow!


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. When I read that you had problems watering in RW, I thought to myself - "Shit, they're going in dirt anyway and that's really hard to fuck up!", but I see you'd figured that out already! Keep it up. I can't wait to see these flower.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 26, 2009)

*Day 3:*

Alright, so after seeing the tap root come out of the one in the larger, more shallow pot, I transplanted it to the big 5 gallon. It looks like overkill, but I guess it had to be done. The plants are getting bigger and better, but I'll be relieved once 24 hours passes and the transplanted girl is showing signs of strength. 

I don't really have any good pics for today - they came out blurry. Stay tuned for tomorrow, and let's hope the transplanted girl pulls through!


----------



## Chipp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Day 4:

*I think the transplant was a success with Hazel. She demonstrated some growth since the transplant, so that's what I'm gauging it off.

The other plant (Eve - yes I ripped the name off some other guy's grow journal - credit to him, haha), seems to need a transplant too. I can't see her root coming out the bottom, but her growth has slowed a bit, and her leaves are EVER so droopy... Check out some pics.


----------



## Chromulan (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad to see things are back on track. This one is looking better than the last one too. Keep it up!!


----------



## Chipp (Mar 29, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Glad to see things are back on track. This one is looking better than the last one too. Keep it up!!


Thanks for the support! Yeah, last time was rough...


*Day 6:

*So, no post for day 5 because nothing really happened. I now have both plants into larger pots, having transplanted the second one yesterday morning. It seems to be lagging behind in growth - maybe it's still a bit stressed from the transplant. It isn't showing any unhealthy signs though.

Take a look at the pictures of day 6! They were taken this morning, where usually I take pics in the evening, so they may be a bit smaller, but still.


----------



## Chromulan (Mar 29, 2009)

so far so good. yeah, my plants didn't really show that much growth at that size for a few days, which worried me too, but once the next set of leaves starts coming in it'll really take off.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 30, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> so far so good. yeah, my plants didn't really show that much growth at that size for a few days, which worried me too, but once the next set of leaves starts coming in it'll really take off.


Yeah, I can see things picking up already. Well, at least I can see noticeable growth everyday!


*Day 7:
*
Eve is finally starting to grow a bit faster, so hopefully that trend continues.

Hazel is growing fast now, or at least fast compared to my newbie standards!

Today I noticed some green moss (algae) on the top of both pots. Not very much, but it was there. My humidity is a bit high, and the temps are around 70 deg F. I wrapped the top of the pot in tinfoil, dull side up, and I'll leave it like that for 24-48 hours to kill off whatever algae is there. Does that make sense anyone? Lol... I read it on the forum and I hope it works.

Anyways, here are some pictures, in order - Eve, Hazel, Algae, Pots with Foil.


----------



## Chromulan (Mar 30, 2009)

You could use some hydrogen peroxide to kill the algae. I hear works pretty well.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 31, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> You could use some hydrogen peroxide to kill the algae. I hear works pretty well.


Thanks for the advice! I actually read around the forums, and did just that after work today.

*Day 8:*

Well, I took off the foil today. I hope 24 hours of darkness was at least semi-effective. I just couldn't stand having all this foil around the girls, so I took it off!

I mixed a weak hydrogen peroxide solution in preparation to water Hazel (the bigger one), but upon further inspection, I don't really think she needs watering yet. *Five* days ago I thoroughly watered that 5 gallon pot, and I'm pretty sure there's a good amount of water left - Hazel sure as hell isn't drinking it all, and I don't think that much is evaporating. So - I'll wait on the watering.

I did, however, spray a slightly higher concentrated H2O2 (peroxide) solution on the top of the soil, to hopefully finish the algae off. I'll keep a watchful eye on it. 

Eve is still going slow... She is getting larger though! Maybe the transplant hurt her somehow and she's all confused, haha... Anyways, since I've got limited space, and I am ideally vegging these until the last week of May (assuming they don't get TOO big), I may do a circular LST on Eve. If it works, great, and if not, oh well, I was limited on space anyways. What do you guys think?


I was initially worried that Hazel's fan leaves were drooping a tiny bit (hence the side shot), so I took a picture of it. My other hypothesis is that, since there was foil right below, she was getting light from below too, and didn't feel the need to stand quite at "attention", haha...



Pics for today - 
Eve / Hazel / Hazel / Hazel (Side)


----------



## Chipp (Apr 1, 2009)

*Day 9:*

Things are going well. Hazel is really taking off I think! I don't have much else to say.

Eve is still slow, but is still growing every day, so I'm not complaining! I noticed an ever so faint brown spot on her largest (and closest to CFL) fan leaf. I know the soil is pH-ed okay, and the watering shouldn't be an issue. So, I think maybe it's the CFL being too close. I moved it about 1.5 inches away, and I'll see what happens.

Pics! 
Eve / Hazel / Eve brown spot


----------



## Chipp (Apr 2, 2009)

*Day 10:*

Hazel is my favourite - end of story... haha

Eve's growth continues, at a slightly faster pace. Her brown spot became more defined, but I think it's fine now after I moved the light away, since the leaf perked up, so she was obviously scared from the light. Eve is my guinea pig though, so as long as she isn't dead, I'm happy.

Hazel is turning on the turbo chargers, but ever so slightly. She's just gearing up for full out vegging. I moved the light away just a bit because I feared it was too close for the next 24 hours of growth. 

Pictures!

1. Eve (notice the brown spot on the far leaf)
2. Hazel (oohhh I love her)
3. Hazel's stem. Notice the secondary growth (I think) in its infancy.


Until tomorrow


----------



## Chipp (Apr 3, 2009)

*Day 11:

*Growth as usual. Eve is growing slowly, and Hazel is continuing her nice and fast growth.

Now, I transplanted Hazel (big one) into that 5 gallon pot like 8 days ago. I haven't watered her since I thoroughly watered the original soil. I haven't seen any signs of droopiness or anything from Hazel though.

Perhaps I should water with a tiny bit of H2O2 just to prevent a possible overwatering?

Anyways - pics:

1. Both plants. Eve is left, Hazel is right (and much bigger!)
2. Eve's brown spot seems to be drying out. No biggie, since her new growth is fine - I am almost sure this was heat stress from the too close 42W CFL.
3. Hazel, with a poker chip for size comparison (it was all I had around at the time!)
4. Hazel again!



If anyone reads this, I'd appreciate a bit of insight into when I should water. Like, the soil still feels semi-moist when I jab my finger down a couple inches, but I also am worried about letting the water just sit there the soil. Would some fresh water + tiny bit of H2O2 help, or am I just worrying too much? The soil is Lambert's Potting Soil, which I don't believe is that organic. 


Until tomorrow!


----------



## Chipp (Apr 5, 2009)

*Day 13:

*No photos or anything for day 12 - it was just growth as usual.

Today I gave Hazel a thorough watering, and I tied her stem up a bit. I did this because my orientation of the bucket for the first 3-4 days made the stem originally grow out at an angle, and I wanted to correct the problem.

Eve continues to grow slowly, and I'm caring less and less about her every day. Is there an orphanage for not-wanted plants anymore? I wish I could just fedex this super lemon haze to an owner willing to put up with her, haha...

Anyways, pics for today:

1. Eve & Hazel
2. Hazel's stem - I tried to make it straight a bit more, but now the leaves are on a bit of an angle. I think they will straighten themselves out over 24 hours under the light.
3. Hazel shot. End to end, it's about 8 inches, maybe a bit less (100% guess just there, no real idea).


----------



## Chipp (Apr 6, 2009)

*Day 14:

*Week 2!!!

Eve is getting worse a bit (not that I care...), but there are some brown-ish spots appearing on one of her original two fan leaves. It's not heat stress, and I don't really know why. pH? Maybe. I'm pretty sure I pH-ed the water just fine though. 


Hazel! She's growing, but I'd like to see her start growing a bit faster now - it's the beginning of week two and I want to see her really kick it into overdrive. I added two lights, so Hazel has 126 watts of CFL on her (2x42 @ 6500K, 1x42 @ 2700K). 

On Hazel, I noticed a SLIGHT bit of yellowing on one of her fan leaves. It's a super small part around the edges. I'm pretty sure this is because she is gonna start needing some nutes soon, no? Tell me what you guys think.

Unless she starts showing a lot more yellowing, I'll probably give her nutes on Wednesday night (52 hours from now or so).

Until tomorrow!


Pics:

1. Both plants - notice the more lights on Hazel.
2.Eve - ehh...she is getting a bit worse, but just that one shitty leaf.
3. Hazel's yellowy spot... Just a tad on the left of the biggest leaf in the pic.. Not much!
4. Hazel - woooo


----------



## Chipp (Apr 8, 2009)

*Day 16:

*Vegging continues. I will be adding nutrients in the next watering, which will be in about 4 days. I realize I could probably add some now, but the soil is wet as it is, and I don't want to overwater. Hazel looks a tad droopy as it is, but I'm not sure if that's just because she is getting bigger. Take a look, it's the only pic for today. It's actually of both the plants, but I don't care much about Eve. Hazel is on the right - how does she look?

I'll be gone for a bit - the next update to this journal will be *Day 20*. See you then. Comments are welcome!


----------



## Chipp (Apr 13, 2009)

*Day 21*

Okay, so it's been a few days since an update. Let's recap: Eve is still growing slow, and Hazel is growing well. I topped her today! Take a look at some pictures. You'll see Hazel all grown, then her after my topping. 


3 pics:

1. eve and hazel, before topping hazel
2. eve and hazel, after topping her
3. a look at the topping. 

I may have topped after the 3rd node, when I really wanted to top after the 2nd node.I couldn't tell what was what. Oh well - topping is still topping!

I plan to veg for another 5 weeks.


----------



## Chipp (Apr 16, 2009)

*Day 24*:

Both plants are growing well still. Hazel is getting nice and bushy - I hope she starts to get vertical soon. I might move the lights an inch or two further away to encourage a bit of stretching.

Eve is getting big too, actually. She's much less bushy than Hazel, but she might actually yield some fraction of an ounce eventually, haha...

Anyways, three pics: Both plants, eve, hazel.

I'll probably be updating the journal every few days now, assuming all is going well.


----------



## Chromulan (Apr 21, 2009)

any new updates? its been a while


----------



## Drio (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking pretty nice Chipp >.<

The plants are bushy as can be  I would try and keep them in that state if you can >.<- Soon as you start flowering youll get that classical sativa response ( OMG OMG OMG OMG STRECH MODE )

How big do ya want them?


----------



## Chipp (Apr 21, 2009)

*@Chromulan: *Yeah, sorry about the lack of updates lately. It's been growth as normal.

*@Drio: *Thanks for the compliments. Also, yeah I'm keeping the 42W CFL's around 2 inches away. Final height? From the base of the stem to the top of the plant, probably no taller than 3.5 feet. 

*Day 29:

*So it's been a few days since any updates, yeah! I'll fill you guys in on what's been happening.

- It's been growth as usual. Eve is stretchy, but I don't care, as I only give her 1x42W @ 2700K. I actually topped her 2 days ago.
- 2 days ago, I gave Hazel her first real dose of nutrients. I gave her about 1/4 strength of this ( http://www.hydroponics-garden.com/grow-terra-400-g.html ). 
- After 2 days, Hazel seems to be responding well to the nutrients. 

Hazel's topping has gone well too, I think. Sure, she might actually have 6 tops (haha), but I think she'll turn out just fine.


Anyways, ideally hazel would fill up my growbox (see the pic on page 1 for a grow box shot). So, I'm not sending her into flower just yet. I hear that sativa's can shoot up to triple their height in the first couple weeks of flowering, so I'm keeping that in mind. Also, Super Lemon Haze is a sativa-indica mix (not sure the proportions).

Anyways, she will be veging for at least another 2 weeks. If she starts getting crazy bushy, eve might have to go somewhere else to grow, haha...

Pictures from today!


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Apr 21, 2009)

geeezz louise man, im straight envious. i got a few of these in day 9. keep up the pics cuz i want mine to be like yours are


----------



## Drio (Apr 22, 2009)

Whatever you do Hazel is going to be an awesome plant 

Regarding Eve i think you should try feeding her nutrients at 1/2 strength and give her alot more light , from the looks of it shes giving up.

Perhaps some root hormones like auxin would help.


----------



## Chipp (Apr 23, 2009)

*@Drio: *Thanks for the complements about Hazel! Regarding Eve - I don't really care about her. I planted two because I didn't want a runt - I really didn't plan ahead for them both growing. I'm just kind of seeing how Eve will do without much light / care /etc. I can't bring myself to axe her, but I can just let her kind of slowly grow... I just don't know what to do with her!!!

@*Shotty6868: *Thanks! I'll keep you posted as often as I can.

*Day 31:

*Day 30 was growth as normal. Hazel has some light spots on leaves, but it's pretty minimal, so I'm pretty sure everything is going well. I'll be hitting her with more nutrients in just over a week - my next watering (in a few days) will not have any nutrients.

My temps are getting a bit higher (high 70's) now - my climate is just getting warmer here. I've got a weak fan oscillating on Hazel.

Anyways, I won't be able to update this thread until _Monday, May 4th_.I'm on vacation, and I've got some trusted people looking after Hazel and Eve. I hope they do okay!

Two pics for today: Both plants, and Hazel by herself.


----------



## BladesOfGrass (Apr 24, 2009)

Sweet! I&#8217;m using the same type of soil. Seems to be working pretty well. Good luck can&#8217;t wait to see what they look like when you start flowering.


----------



## Chipp (May 5, 2009)

@*BladesOfGrass* - Yeah, the soil seems to be pretty good. It ran dry of trace nutrients around 1 month in, as you'll see below.

*Day 43:

*Alright, we're back! Vacation was great. The person I left the plants too wasn't that great, though... He didn't water nearly enough (when I got back my entire 5gal + Hazel weighted maybe 1.5 pounds, or some amount that was REALLY LIGHT). Both plants also ran out of nutrients, and he didn't give them any, and I only started getting them on the nutrients with like a 1/8th dose.

Eve had about 6 dead leaves, and I had to trim them off. Hazel had a couple dead leaves, but since she was so large, it wasn't that big of a deal. 

I gave both plants a good watering and gave them a good hit of nutrients (not quite full strength though).


Anyways, Hazel is doing much better after feeding. She is about 1 foot tall, and nice and bushy. Eve is doing meh, but again I don't give a shit about her.

Pictures! If anyone wants to see any from the past 10 days, just ask and I'll post them. Here are some pics I just took today. 

1. Eve and Hazel
2. Hazel
3. Hazel's tops. She actually has 6 tops, but four of them are way more pronounced.


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (May 5, 2009)

keep em coming, we're still waiting to see those nice phat buds,yum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 6, 2009)

looking good.Im using my super lemon haze as a mom.


----------



## Chipp (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys - here's some pictures from today!

*Day 45:
*

Hazel is a beast. She's taking to the nutrients very well and her tops are growing up, up, up! She is growing probably just under an inch a day vertically, but is also bushing out too. 

Eve is growing, but I think I am going to euthanize her. She is taking up valuable grow space, and I want to dedicate all of my resources onto Eve. What do you guys think? I might go plant her somewhere random outside far away from my house and just see how she takes it.


Anyways, pics from today:

1. both plants
2. Hazel


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (May 7, 2009)

Cool but if you do, harden her off before putting her out for good. She'll go shock mode if you do. That one on the right is super righteous bro...


----------



## Chipp (May 10, 2009)

*@SHOTTY6868* - Yeah man... I just put her outside, lol. I hope she pulls through, but I don't really care cause Hazel is my main girl. She looks better every day!!

*Day 48:

*Okay - it's Hazel on her own now. Eve was transplanted outside somewhere in the woods, and I will check on her once a week or two. I don't really care about how she does...

I was away on the weekend - Hazel was thirsty when I got home, so I gave her a bunch of ph-ed water (no nutrients). Here are some pics of her with no lights on her. She's a bit droopy, but otherwise healthy. Check it out!


----------



## Chipp (May 11, 2009)

*Day 49:

*She's perked back up, and looks quite nice! Take a look at this pic. I'm going to put her into flowering in 3-5 days from now.

wyteberrywidow - where can I see some pics of your SLH? thanks.


----------



## anthony6216 (May 11, 2009)

I really like this thread trying something similar Ill keep watching for the switch. You lil. guys look really nice .

Peace and 1love,
Anthony H


----------



## Chipp (May 14, 2009)

*@Anthony6261 :* Thanks man... I'll keep you posted - and now it's the exciting part!


*Flowering Day 2 (Day 52):

*Well, I put Hazel into flowering yesterday! I gave her a weak hit of part veg nutes, part flower nutes. My flowering nutrient mix consists of:

Flora Nova Bloom: http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/floranova.html

Monster Bloom:
http://www.grotek.net/products/guide/product.asp?code=monsterblo

Black Strap Molasses

Hydrogen Peroxide (very small amount)


In my first watering yesterday, I didn't add any molasses or monster bloom. I'll add that stuff in the weeks to come as Hazel transitions nicely into blooming.


Anyways, right now I have 7 * 42 W CFL's. 

2700K: 5*42*~65 = 13650 lumens
6500K: 2*42*~65 = 5460 lumens

As she progresses, I will probably add some more 2700K 42W cfls.

Anyways, here are 2 pics - the grow box, empty, and Hazel that I took just hours ago.


Random question that's not really high importance - when will I notice the first signs of flowering?


Until tomorrow!


----------



## Chipp (May 16, 2009)

*Flowering Day 4 (Day 54):

*Hazel is growing well, and there's not much to comment on. If I look closely, I can see one or two small white pistils coming out on a bunch of spots on the plant, so that's good! She is definitely getting bigger!

1 Pic only for today - it's just to show the growth of hazel. I'll start to get some nice macro shots in the coming weeks...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 16, 2009)

yes i see she coming along nice.She gonna be a mini christmas tree


----------



## Chipp (May 20, 2009)

*Flowering Day 8:


*Hazel is growing fast, and her stretching is now quite noticeable. Some lower leaves are yellowing, and a couple have fallen off, but I don't think it's that big of a deal. She is otherwise quite healthy! White pistils are now visible at most every node, although there are only a couple at each. In a few days I'll get a picture of up of something with pistils. For now, just take a look at the overall plant growth. It's going well!

A word about lighting: Right now the lighting is as follows:

All 42W:


3 side lights
1 random angled light
4 directy overhead lights
2 mostly top but slightly off to the side lights
__________

So I've got 10*42W cfls in there, or 27 000 lumens. As she progresses, I might add some more on developing buds. 

Until next time!


----------



## FunKyGonZ (May 24, 2009)

Hey about how tall is that beaut?


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (May 24, 2009)

keep it up. she is looking awesome dude


----------



## Chipp (May 24, 2009)

*Shotty*, thanks for the encouragement! My updates have slowed to every 3 days or so, but really it's because I don't have enough progress for daily updates...

*FunkyGonz, *when I measured her today, from the base of her stem, I got 25-26 inches, so just over 2 feet. I'm hoping for some more vertical growth really, and seeing how it is only 12 days into flowering, I am pretty sure I will get some more.


*Flowering Day 12 (Day 62)

*12 Days into flower, and Hazel is looking nice. She's just over 2 feet tall, and around 2.5 feet in diameter. Like I said, I'm welcoming all the vertical growth I can get (aka another 12 inches and that will be enough lol).

I noticed some undergrowth near the steam was dying off (about 5-6 small-medium fan leaves), but I think it's just cause of the lack of light. I've got some side lighting, and I'll probably crank it up when buds develop.

Hazel is drinking about 11-12 litres (3 gallons) of water/nutrients about every 4 days now. I think it's a combination of her size, and the amount of airflow / temperature in there.

I've attached 4 pictures today. Two general shots, one of a top (not a main cola, but still nice), and one of the stem. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2009)

looking real nice and full.Mine is about to go into flower in a 18 gallon bin.Its about 2 feet tall in a 3 gallon bag vegging stil.


----------



## Chipp (May 30, 2009)

*@wyteberrywidow* - cool man, do you have a journal for it?

*Flowering Day 18 (Day 6:

*Sorry for the lack of updates. Really it's just been good solid growth.

The buds are developing well, and I can see the trichomes starting to become visible. 

Anyways, just take a look at some pics. I think she's quite far along for only 2 and a half weeks into flowering!


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (May 30, 2009)

Looking great dude, keep em coming man. Im like 4 weeks behind u,lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 31, 2009)

no i really dont have time to keep a journal right now but i will post some pics of how my beauty is coming along chipp..


----------



## Chipp (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the posts guys - makes my thread feel less empty... hah


*Flowering Day 21 (Day 71):

*21 days in and I already want to smoke her. She looks nice. I'm not at full flowering strength yet, but it's getting close. With organic nutrients, I'm doing about a "feed-feed-water" cycle for my waterings (3 days apart). 

One thing I'm going to keep an eye on - leaves dying. Every day I am cleaning away 3-5 leaves of varying sizes from the lowest part of the plant. I think it's just the normal course of the plant's flowering, cause the buds look awesome. I'll keep an eye on it. Is isolated leaf necrosis a nutrient issue? I guess I'll just wait and see if things get worse.

Pics!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 2, 2009)

hey there....just popped in and read through some....you got a good grow going. Like you said ur buds look great....your patience will be WELL rewarded. From what you explain, the lower and odd leaf dying off is likely just a matter of course. Different strains and different growing conditions might respond somewhat differently but unless it has the appearance of being more broadly apparent I would not sweat it. Looks like things are progressing along real well. keep up the great work. Thanks for the updates... Walk On!~


----------



## Chipp (Jun 7, 2009)

*tahoe, *thanks for the comments. The leaf necrosis has slowed down so I'm not really concerned about it any more than just the natural course of the plant's life.

*Flowering Day 25 (Day 75)*:

25 days in and I'm loving the progression! I'm slowly increasing the flowering nutrients, and I'll be at full strength by the end of the week. Take a look at some pics!


----------



## jnester74 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am glad you are doing a journal on the Super Lemon Haze. I have those seeds coming and I have a very similar grow setup. 

Thank you.



Chipp said:


> *tahoe, *thanks for the comments. The leaf necrosis has slowed down so I'm not really concerned about it any more than just the natural course of the plant's life.
> 
> *Flowering Day 25 (Day 75)*:
> 
> 25 days in and I'm loving the progression! I'm slowly increasing the flowering nutrients, and I'll be at full strength by the end of the week. Take a look at some pics!


----------



## gotto (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, your grow is kicking ass your plant is a sexy bitch,
Although a tip, you could have been at full strength nutes 10 days ago, the indica loves the food  just remember 5.9 ph and EC 1.7 (sativas dom's always perform best at lower ph's) and that will max nute uptake there fore maximizing bud production!! . make those suckers drip resin ! Awesome grow Ill be using your grow as an example of what you can do with cfls !!


----------



## kremnon (Jun 7, 2009)

scribed im hoping to get these soon!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 8, 2009)

love the second photo, up close and personal. Staring down her nether region. LOL! excellent! thanks for the update! Walk On!~


----------



## Chipp (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for commenting guys. I'll make sure to give her more nutrients and keep the photos coming!

*Flowering Day 30*:

I'm one month into flowering now, and I think Hazel is looking great. Yesterday I gave her full strength nutrients, a bit of some supplement I have (Monster Bloom I think), and a bit of organic black strap molasses (just a tad since it was in the house anyways). 

The lower leaves are still slowly dying off, but it's nothing important and if anything it's improving the airflow there. The buds are swelling up nice, and I'm planning on adding a couple more CFLs in the coming weeks to make sure there aren't any super-fluffy buds anywhere. 


Anyways, take a look at some pics. These are from yesterday, so from Day 29 in flowering. 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Chipp (Jun 13, 2009)

*Flowering Day 30*: Evening


Just an update- I did a makeshift CO2 bottle for Hazel today. It was using a method found on the forums here. I used champagne yeast, sugar water, and some tubing. Check it out! 

Attached are some pics of my setup. As of now, I have:

2 x intake fans (bottom)
1 x exhaust fan (top)
1 x circulating fan, angled to push air upwards

12 x 42w CFLs = about 32 000 lumens of light, distributed around Hazel.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 14, 2009)

just peaked into your little grow opp here and love it nice going on the little laddy soon to be a full grown woman filling in that body lol keep it goin and hay whats up with the plant you put in the woods ??


----------



## Chipp (Jun 14, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> just peaked into your little grow opp here and love it nice going on the little laddy soon to be a full grown woman filling in that body lol keep it goin and hay whats up with the plant you put in the woods ??


You mean Eve? I put her in the woods about 4-5 weeks ago. She was doing fine, and then about 3 weeks ago I checked on her and she was gone! She was dug out, roots and all. I'm hoping that she has gone to a caring home, but I'll never know...


----------



## kremnon (Jun 14, 2009)

fuck those rippers1111!!!

nothins safe anymore


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 14, 2009)

lmfao .... well me too !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 15, 2009)

Your lady is progressing nicely.I see its loving al those cfls u put inside your cab.You are using over 400 watts cfls and only 27,000 lumens.Dont u think a 250 hps wouldve been a better choice(half the power consumption same amount of lumens)


----------



## Chipp (Jun 15, 2009)

*wyteberrowwidow*, you know I was thinking about HPS originally. I chose CFL since it allowed me to start off with only a few lights, and progressively increase the lumens. In terms of cost, where I live the government had a big CFL savings promotion going on for a few weeks, so I got over half my lights at about 3 USD per CFL. So, in the inital cost, the CFLs were cheaper. There's no denying that the operational costs are now a bit more, but I'm okay with that cost. ... Sometimes I do wish I didn't have to deal with all those wires, though 

*Flowering Day 32:

*It's getting harder to notice the bulking up day by day, but when I check the pictures from 4-5 days ago, it's clear that Hazel is growing. She's at full strength now, and I'm hitting her with all I've got. I've got 2 CFL bulbs not in use now, and I might add them later, but I just can't really find room for them, hah.... I'll add them if I notice that Hazel needs some more love in a certain area.

Anyways, these pics are fresh as of an hour ago. Take a look!

PS. I know this question doesn't really (ever) have a solid answer, but, look at the plant, what are your guys' opinions on her yield? If it's impossible to tell right now, then I guess I'll just find out in a month and a half


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 16, 2009)

Honestly i would say it looks like 2-3oz maybe some more but then again thats just guessing and looking at the size of your room+lights.


----------



## Chipp (Jun 17, 2009)

*wyteberrywidow*, thanks for the estimate. I've got my fingers crossed for at least that 

*Flowering Day 34

*Things are progressing well! I can notice the buds bulking up now quite well... Well actually I don't really know how well they are, since this is my first grow and all. She smells nice though! Anyways, here are some fresh pics from tonight:


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 18, 2009)

She is developing nice.I would have never thought this was a first grow keep up the good work....


----------



## Chipp (Jun 24, 2009)

*wyteberrywidow*, thanks for the "compliment"!

*Flowering Day 41:

*It's been a while since I last updated this, but I've been quite busy and Hazel hasn't done much. I've been taking pictures every day though. Anyways, Hazel is slowly bulking up, but I think I'm in that period now just before the real bulking happens. I'm waiting for my fan leaves to turn more yellow (2 weeks?) and her to start packing on more weight. 

Hazel's pistils are also starting to brown. She's on full strength nutrients and looks quite healthy, so I'm pretty sure everything is going as planned. My temperatures are higher than I'd like (mid to high 80's, but with plenty of airflow), but I can't really change that. Oh well!


Anyways, here are some fresh pics as of tonight!


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Jun 25, 2009)

woww, i cant wait 2 mo months,,lol. good job man


----------



## kremnon (Jun 26, 2009)

your dry weight is gonna be some where around 30% of ur wet weight. hope it helps u guess how much u have it's hard to tell yield from a pic. it's more related to canopy size


----------



## Chipp (Jul 4, 2009)

*kremnon*-Thanks for the estimate. It's getting so close to harvest now I can't wait to find out!

*Day 51 (Overall Day 101):

*It's been a while since my last update - sorry! I was traveling and busy for the better part of the time. I'll try to be more regular now, since Hazel is rounding the bend and just hitting the home stretch!

I think she's looking great. She's bulking up noticeably, her pistils are browning, and her newly added weight is pulling her apart and giving her a different look.

I'm still hitting her with full nutrients 2 out of 3 waterings. For Super Lemon Haze, GHS's website says a flowering of 9-10 weeks. As it stands now, we are just starting week 8. I'm pretty sure the estimate is on track for a harvest 3 weeks from now. Ill toss up some pictures for any insight. 

Now, about harvest - I know the way to tell properly is the bulbs of the trichomes. Those little handhelp microscope dealies - are they the best way to get in there for a close look? If so, are they expensive, and does anyone have advice on getting one?

Here are the pics from today. Enjoy!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 5, 2009)

looking good chipp you can get the microscopes at radioshack for about 10 dollars works good.


----------



## Chipp (Jul 10, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking good chipp you can get the microscopes at radioshack for about 10 dollars works good.


Thanks for the info. I picked one up for 9.99+ tax actually!

*Day 57 (Total: 107 days):

*Getting close... With the little pocket microscope picked up, I haven't noticed any trichome cloudiness yet really, but since I've still got a bit over 2 weeks left probably, I think that's probably normal.

Everything is progressing well, and she is continuing to bulk up. Soooon!

Here are some pics from today.


----------



## sow217 (Jul 12, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Thanks for the info. I picked one up for 9.99+ tax actually!
> 
> *Day 57 (Total: 107 days):*
> 
> ...


Looking great chipp. I was wondering how many lights you were using? and how many watts they were. Also if you could explain how you were hanging them.
Thanks for your help. I am getting ready to start my personal cfl grow and im just looking for as much advice as possible. Great job again!


----------



## Chipp (Jul 14, 2009)

sow217 said:


> Looking great chipp. I was wondering how many lights you were using? and how many watts they were. Also if you could explain how you were hanging them.
> Thanks for your help. I am getting ready to start my personal cfl grow and im just looking for as much advice as possible. Great job again!


Hey sow,

to answer your questions:

- I started with 2x42W CFLs (6500K), then as she grew I added more. I now have 13x42Wx~65 lumens/watt in there. It's around 31 K lumens I think
- For the ones on the ground i just have them in lampholders, and for the ones above, I'll take some pictures and show you in a day or two.


*Day 61:
*
She's getting there. I'm noticing some trichome maturity, but it's hard to get a stable view with my 30x pocket microscope. My macro mode on my camera almost does better...

She's getting her last full strength feed this Thursday. After that, I'll start to flush her out throughout the last week, harvesting just before she needs another drink. I think that should be a good plan. ANyways, check out these pictures I took today.


----------



## sow217 (Jul 14, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Hey sow,
> 
> to answer your questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. It's all looking great. How much does ur lights add to ur electricity bill every month? also how are you cooling your set up? thanks again for ur responses


----------



## Chipp (Jul 15, 2009)

sow217 said:


> Thanks for the info. It's all looking great. How much does ur lights add to ur electricity bill every month? also how are you cooling your set up? thanks again for ur responses


Hey sow,

here are some quick estimates:
-I pay about 6.5 cents/kwh I think. so, 0.042W*12hr/day*30day*13 lights*0.065 cents/kwh = 13 dollars extra / month. 
Add the costs of fans (1x exhaust, 2x intake, 2 cylinder fans inside to push air upwards, and one larger fan outside of the box to keep my basement air moving.
-Overall, I'd put it at around +25/month during vegetative, and ~18-20/month during flower
Of course, early in veg you will have less lights, so it will be cheaper

In the climate i live in now, its around high 70's each day so far. All I do to deal with cooling is make sure there's very good airflow. Again, I'll take pictures of the fans today or tomorrow for you.

I'll get a post with pics up soon too.


----------



## pinkfloydy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Chipp,

Nice Lemon you've got there....bet ye can't wait for a taste?
Had a read through the journal,Great photos & sorry to hear about Eve.(Fuckin Thieves).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking good chipp see its filling in nice.6.5 cents a kwh?I'm getting chareged 16 cent you got it good where you live.


----------



## Chipp (Jul 17, 2009)

*wyteberrywidow*, I just checked my hydro bill and turns out it's 5.6 cents/kWh... Woo Canada!

*pinkfloydy, *Thanks for stopping in! Yeah man, it's been so long since I've started this, I just can't wait to pop some of Hazel in my volcano 

*sow, *I've got some pictures up below - just a couple of the fans if you were interested.

*Day 64:

*Very close! I gave Hazel her last hit of nutrients yesterday. She's on a water-only diet now until harvest, and the next 2 waterings I will do more of a flush, and give her 2x the amount per watering. The harvest date I've pegged is either July 25th or July 26th, depending on my free time. After that, its 3-4 days hang-dry, 2-3 days bag-dry, then 2-3 weeks glass jar cure. This stash is 100% personal, but I still want it to look awesome 

Anyways, here are some pics I took yesterday (Hazel is sleeping right now). Just one pic of the entire plant, which doesn't really serve much purpose, then a couple pics of my exhaust/intake fans for *sow*.

1. All of Hazel. Her bottom buds are really pulling down!

2. The top of the box - exhaust fan
3. Intake #1
4. Intake #2

And to think when I first started this grow I was going to make the box 2ftx2ft instead of the 2.5ftx2.5ft I have right now... Even the 2.5ft is about 1/2 a foot too small...


----------



## jedipimpmasterflex (Jul 18, 2009)

very nice man keep up the good work


----------



## Guustav (Jul 18, 2009)

+ rep man cant wait to see the finished product, she really is beautiful!


----------



## FLABOY1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Guess topping that plant worked out well for you! Good to kno. +rep


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got a HPS/CFL combo going, so this is interesting because it's basically what I set out to do. Just one wide, topped Indica plant 3-4 feet high yielding a qp


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe I can start my own grow journal once this one is over. I've got:
150 watt hps
6 x 23 watt cfl (26 watt output) 2700K
1 x 26 watt cfl 6500K

and plenty of room in my closet for at least hazel's size

all I want to know is YIELD. Because I could totally duplicate your setup, but I need to reliably get a qp from it. So if you don't get a qp, I gotta veg mine longer and use this as a guide


----------



## Farmer Pat (Jul 20, 2009)

+rep
good shit brotha. nice cfl grow. i jus put white rhino from green house seeds into flowering with cfls. definatly wantin to take pics now.


----------



## Chipp (Jul 20, 2009)

*jedipimpmasterflex, Guustav, Farmer Pat*: Thanks for stopping in guys! It's nice to see people appreciating your hard work... 

*FLABOY1: *Yeah, you know I didn't actually top her as I wanted, lol.... I topped above the 3rd node, giving me 6 possible tops. What I wanted to do was top above the 2nd node, giving me 4 tops. Now, I've got 3 main colas! Pretty weird! 

*miketool21:* Cool man, keep me posted if you start a journal. I'll make sure to keep this thread updated with my harvest technique, yield, smoke (vapourize, actually - I'm an avid volcano fan) report, and so on.

*Day 67:

*Almost there! I'm chopping in a couple days (SEE BELOW!), and she's only getting water every other day now. I've got some close up pics for you guys.

Anyways, *Question: *What are your opinions everyone? Should I chop Friday, or chop Sunday??? Either day is fine for me, and I'm just wondering. Do you think she is ready? Green house seeds says 9-10 weeks, and Friday is week 10 + 1 day. I know these things can't be held to that close, but I'm just saying.... Anyways, the trichome pictures I've attached aren't really to guess when she is ready to harvest - they are just for fun.

I think I'll chop Friday.. no.. Sunday? I'll decide by tomorrow night. Any help guys? 


Until tomorrow...


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Those trichomes look clear/amber mixed. Super Lemon Haze is a sativa so you want to harvest before the trichomes go too amber for a nice energetic, uplifting high. I would say chop the bitch down immediately unless you are going for amber trichomes. You probably don't want the couchlock for which amber trichomes are purported. Harvest in the morning, before any THC degradation. The yield is not going to change anymore (no new calyxes or calyx growth), the only good thing that is happening in the late flowering stage is the resins are maturing, if you want them to.

I am personally waiting for my beautiful purple kush trichomes to turn amber. They have just begun. I need to get a cable to connect my camera to my pc so I can start up that journal. I've also got a bubbleberry flowering but the journal would be about my baby purple kush clone, for which I am basically going to copy this journal with the exception of a little bit of HPS.


----------



## metalf (Jul 21, 2009)

chipp! don't use that soil anymore buddy!. to strong for seedlings. try making your own with sphagnum peat moss about 75 % a little perlite and a little vermiculite all about 3 dollars a bag at garden store. do not use potting soil. to hard to control nutes. get back to me with any questions. peace


----------



## Chipp (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Unfortunately, I can't harvest any sooner than Friday. I'm just going to shut off a couple of the top lights, since I have 8 CFLs up there (i will reduce to 4). Things should be fine though. Harvest = 72 hours!!!!


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 21, 2009)

you bring up a good point. Can I get a lot of peat moss perlite and vermiculite for cheap at home depot or lowes?


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Turning the top lights off might be a good idea, but if I were in your shoes, where I had to wait until Friday for some reason, I think this would be the perfect chance to try the days of darkness before harvest thing. Maybe shut the lights off for good tonight, wake up early friday and harvest. Supposedly the plant thinks it's dying and the flowers suck up every last bit of trichomes, plus there is no light or heat to degrade the existing trichomes.

But whatever you decide, I have enjoyed this journal! Keep it up.


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 21, 2009)

looking good cant wait to see the final product, just ordered some seeds of this


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds good chipp i harvested mines already.It looks like 2oz dry weight.Wait a couple more days to give the weight and pics of the buds.


----------



## Chipp (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I've got my fingers crossed for 2oz + of cured bud, with enough trim to make some nice butter!

*mike*, that is exactly what I'm going to do. I put her into a deep sleep now until harvest. So, this is about 42 hours of darkness before harvest. I had to give her a bit of water (like... 1.5 litres) because she was very dry and a tad wilty, and I wanted her to have a bit of water to keep her going for the next 2 days. 

*Day 69:

*42 hours from now I harvest. Hazel is in complete darkness from just now until then. I'm excited as shit. I've got no pics worth showing tonight really. She looks the same as she did a few days ago. 

Come harvest, I'll take a bunch of pics of my trimmed bud/drying setup/etc. I'll do a final weigh-in after 3-4 days hang dried + 2-3 days paper bag-dry + a couple days curing. After that weigh-in, I'll put them back in glass jars to cure for another 2 weeks, making sure to burp and keep my moisture levels nice. Expect a smoke (vape) report once the curing is completed - I don't want to test her out premature!

My next post will be about the harvest. Ohhhh shit!


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 22, 2009)

And the post after next will be about how I can contact you for an ounce sample for quality assurance purposes.


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 22, 2009)

I checked out your journal widow, and you had 3 plants going at least, and they were not nearly as bushy as hazel. I don't think the yields will be the same, chipp. I just went to previous pages to check out the pictures of hazel. It's hard to estimate based on one picture, but I think hazel will yield 60-100 grams


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

looks can be decieving my freind.I got a shitty camera on my G1 so there was no zooming in.But i can tell you from experience that my plant got 2oz or more for sure.Also I was focusing on main colas not side branches.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 22, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## jjf1978 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice journal Chipp. I subscribed to see the outcome this friday! You said you got those seeds through greenhouse? I was considering getting some of the mix seeds from there but wasnt sure on their quality. From your grow, looks like they are pretty damn good! MIght order after all - just paranoid of course. Did you order them directly from greenhouse or attitude?


----------



## Chipp (Jul 23, 2009)

jjf1978 said:


> Nice journal Chipp. I subscribed to see the outcome this friday! You said you got those seeds through greenhouse? I was considering getting some of the mix seeds from there but wasnt sure on their quality. From your grow, looks like they are pretty damn good! MIght order after all - just paranoid of course. Did you order them directly from greenhouse or attitude?


I got the seeds from attitude. Shipping to Canada (stealth, but maybe not necessary ) was super fast. I haven't had a dud seed yet. I'll let you know how the harvest goes!!!


----------



## jjf1978 (Jul 23, 2009)

Chipp said:


> I got the seeds from attitude. Shipping to Canada (stealth, but maybe not necessary ) was super fast. I haven't had a dud seed yet. I'll let you know how the harvest goes!!!


Awesome, thanks for the info. What do you have planned for your next grow?


----------



## Chipp (Jul 23, 2009)

jjf1978 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. What do you have planned for your next grow?


I don't know! In my little grow box, I will probably do 4 plants next time, but they will be quite small, as I need them to be harvested a week before Christmas. I've got "The Church" from GHS, and some other freebies from when I ordered my SLH. I'll probably just grow The Church, and some more SLH. Not sure though man - when I figure it out I'll let you guys know!

Also, I went overboard and made a neat little label for my personal stash jar. I'm posting it just for shits (clearly I've got nothing better to do tonight, since I'm anxious to harvest!)


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jul 23, 2009)

gooooood shit


----------



## jjf1978 (Jul 24, 2009)

Chipp said:


> I don't know! In my little grow box, I will probably do 4 plants next time, but they will be quite small, as I need them to be harvested a week before Christmas. I've got "The Church" from GHS, and some other freebies from when I ordered my SLH. I'll probably just grow The Church, and some more SLH. Not sure though man - when I figure it out I'll let you guys know!
> 
> Also, I went overboard and made a neat little label for my personal stash jar. I'm posting it just for shits (clearly I've got nothing better to do tonight, since I'm anxious to harvest!)


lol waiting for harvest is like trying to sleep the night before christmas when you were a ute.


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Jul 24, 2009)

F n awesome mate. I hope ,ine is as nice as ur baby. Im still a few weeks behind u but good grow and journal man. Whats planned next. Its time now to start,lol


----------



## miketool21 (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it's funny how much I seem to have in common with you chipp. I've been reading and you sound like me, lol. Craploads of research, overanalyzed grow, you're worried about all the details and yet still excited like a little chilld. God bless marijuana


----------



## Chipp (Jul 26, 2009)

Haha *miketool*, that's pretty much how I go about it! Maybe it's the engineer in my blood 


*Harvest!!!*

121 days from seed to harvest. Not bad! I chopped her down Friday, trimmed up all the buds (took quite a while), placed all my trim in paper trays, and tossed all the trimmings that I didn't need (most fan leaves, etc). All of the buds are hanging in the grow box now just drying. Here a some pictures I took during the chop. I'll post again once the buds are dry enough to put in jars to cure, and I will do a weigh-in sometime around there.


Also, the light shining on the buds was turned off after I took the pics...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 26, 2009)

props on the harvest just went thru all 12 pages!
Hazel looks fucking amazing dude,enjoy the smoke


----------



## jjf1978 (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome harvest chipp!!! I have NO idea how much you're gonna yield but it's going to be a lot! Give us a smoke report!


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 26, 2009)

looks fucking amazing, great job. do get back at us


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2009)

Chipp looks great.Well my slh is dry and ready to go in the jars now.I tasted a bud and it taste somewhat like incense.You feel the high after 2 pulls in your eyes.The buds are all covered in resin overall a good strain.


----------



## Farmer Pat (Jul 26, 2009)

ohhhh me so horny!  thats what im talkin bout. amazin cfl grow man. cant wait to hear the smoke report!!!


----------



## Chipp (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone... The buds are still hang drying. They'll be moving into paper bags on Wednesday or Thursday probably, and in glass jars by Saturday or Sunday. Expect a weigh-in sometime this weekend! All I can say is wow, do these buds ever look shiny! Since I've never grown or my own or had access to wicked chronic, I can safely say that this stuff is the best I've seen. Maybe the look will change as it cures, but right now it's awesome!

Also, to anyone wondering about my next grow, it won't be starting until September or so (if I do decide to do another one). So, if it does, I'll keep everyone in the loop!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad to hear chipp.but what do u mean if you grow again?why not continue?hopefully everything works out 4 u.good luck...


----------



## Chipp (Jul 29, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to hear chipp.but what do u mean if you grow again?why not continue?hopefully everything works out 4 u.good luck...


Well, I will probably grow again, its just that I'm in a rented house and I need to make sure I tread softly so to speak... I'll probably start in September (I'm away for the majority of August).

Anyways, I snipped all the bud off the stems into nuggets, and I put them in paper bags. I could only get the little paper lunch bags on short notice, but they were 50 for 1$, so I can't complain. There's 10 of them!! I filled them up perhaps 3 inches each, very loosely arranged. I'll be shaking them around once or twice a day. All of my trim is sitting on the paper tray still - I'm going to be making a block of butter with it in a couple days. 

Anyways, pics are just of what I did today. I'll get some bud shots up eventually. I'm also going to do the weigh-in this weekend when I transfer to glass jars for the cure!

(Don't worry - those fans are on the lowest setting - they also aren't exactly pointing straight at anything... Just keeping the air moving......)

Until next time (=Friday or Saturday)!


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 29, 2009)

if you can i wanna see a close up of the final product, just to see what im getting into .


----------



## Farmer Pat (Jul 29, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> if you can i wanna see a close up of the final product, just to see what im getting into .


 lol wouldnt we all


----------



## Chipp (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah for sure guys... Just give me a bit, ya know? I'm putting it in glass jars tomorrow to cure, and I'll get some close shots soon!


----------



## jjf1978 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Yeah for sure guys... Just give me a bit, ya know? I'm putting it in glass jars tomorrow to cure, and I'll get some close shots soon!


could you get a few un-cured shots vs. cured shots. I love watching the change after a good cure


----------



## Chipp (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright man, here's an uncured shot. I don't really like the picture, but I'll put it up as long as you know there will be nicer shots of cured bud coming 

ALSO! I did a weigh-in today! The bud is pretty much as dry as it's going to get (give or take a tiny bit during the cure), since I think I dried it a bit too much before curing. I know some people say they like putting their bud in glass jars even when it's a bit soggy, but mine was quite dry. I'm sure the cure will help anyways. 

So, the weigh in:

Trim: 3.35 oz - my trim is going into butter. 2x 1lb blocks, about 1.7oz per 1lb block. The trim is pretty high quality, with even smaller buds in it, etc. I think it will be a good butter.

Bud: 6.8 oz!!!! That's right, just under 7 ounces! I'm ecstatic about the yield. That's what 13 x 42w CFLs can do for you (especially with plenty of side and underlighting). I'll get pictures of all the bud up in a couple days.



Anyways, I'll post again in a couple days. ... 6.8 oz!


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 31, 2009)

wow looks fuking tasty


----------



## kiwiskunk (Jul 31, 2009)

holy shit that was fuckn mean did u only learn to grow from this site??


----------



## jjf1978 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow thats gonna be really nice after cured, looks great now, good job bro!


----------



## Chipp (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys... I'll have more pics up on Sunday. And yes, my main resource for growing was this website (thanks rollitup !). I also read a few ebooks and shit before I started, but I didn't have any help in real life. Hoorah!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Alright man, here's an uncured shot. I don't really like the picture, but I'll put it up as long as you know there will be nicer shots of cured bud coming
> 
> ALSO! I did a weigh-in today! The bud is pretty much as dry as it's going to get (give or take a tiny bit during the cure), since I think I dried it a bit too much before curing. I know some people say they like putting their bud in glass jars even when it's a bit soggy, but mine was quite dry. I'm sure the cure will help anyways.
> 
> ...


Close to 7 ozs from cfls.Pretty damn amzing..Good work chipp


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2009)

Actually do you have pics of the dry weight it kind of sounds unbeleivable.not saying it can be done


----------



## Chipp (Jul 31, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Actually do you have pics of the dry weight it kind of sounds unbeleivable.not saying it can be done


Yeah man, for sure... Here's two quick pics of it all in jars. They are the standard size canning jars, like 1.5 Litre or something like that. Let me know if it's hard to get a size reference with these pics. I'll get some more pics up later, but I'm in the middle of a pretty intense study session for some exams, haha...

Maybe take my scale's accuracy into effect, and say 6.8 oz +/- 0.5 ounces (residual moisture + scale quality). I weighed it all pretty well though. 

Anyways, expect better pictures in a couple days - this is all I have for now!


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jul 31, 2009)

Badass finish man... What are you going to do next? Comment about how it smokes after its been cured!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Yeah man, for sure... Here's two quick pics of it all in jars. They are the standard size canning jars, like 1.5 Litre or something like that. Let me know if it's hard to get a size reference with these pics. I'll get some more pics up later, but I'm in the middle of a pretty intense study session for some exams, haha...
> 
> Maybe take my scale's accuracy into effect, and say 6.8 oz +/- 0.5 ounces (residual moisture + scale quality). I weighed it all pretty well though.
> 
> Anyways, expect better pictures in a couple days - this is all I have for now!


 Thats a good finish.In the new high times magazine they said that stuff is 700 dollars a oz.You would be rich if u were in my area.Glad i have another one growing now..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 1, 2009)

fuckin ballin chipp
that nug looks un-fucking-believable like i want it in my pipe now lol was that wet!?!?!?!? if it was hollllllllyyyyyyy 
and way to rep the bernadine jars!! hahaha i use the same ones


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 1, 2009)

yea you got a great yield, you should be drooling in front of those jars


----------



## Chipp (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Already the buds are smelling awesome (actually smells a bit lemony!). I'll get more pics up eventually.

As to the weight, I am going to weight it again in about 1.5 weeks to see if I lost some weight to moisture.


Anyways, thanks for the comments, and trust me, I'll have a good smoke report up eventually! Can't smoke during final exams


----------



## Drio (Aug 3, 2009)

Omg , nice effing buds man ;D

I knew the hazel would do its thing man -_-

It was already screaming buds in vegetation ^^

Congrats on the grow 

Splendid buds  - To well on the exams , makes smoking afterwards much more "rewarding" lol


----------



## Skunko (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for posting that. Very inspiring indeed. I enjoyed every page, and feel quite educated at this moment. Hats off to you!


----------



## woolypudding69 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just sat and read this whole thread and Im glad I did. You're an inspiration to us "newbie" growers my man! Kudos. Im not much one for envy, but my god!!!! Im totally jealous. lol. Ill be trying to duplicate your success as soon as possible. Damn, I wish I knew you in real life, Id be taking one of those jars off of your hands to hold me over till my harvest comes in! Dont worry, Id hook you up right back! Haha see, those buds got me dreaming!! ++REP and Im totally bookmarking this thread and showing you off to some buddies!
Once again, awesome grow!


----------



## ImissATARI (Aug 15, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Also, I went overboard and made a neat little label for my personal stash jar. I'm posting it just for shits (clearly I've got nothing better to do tonight, since I'm anxious to harvest!)


That is awesome! I will print that out when I finish my next grow (I will by then have my med card to go all out and thats what I hope to grow!)


----------



## caliacoustic22 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is honestly one of the best cfl grows i've ever seen you got more than my dude with a 400watt hps. 

Can you explain your topping method?

And was wondering where you went to get these seeds and was it fem?


Peace and keep it blazing


----------



## kiwiskunk (Aug 21, 2009)

smoke report??


----------



## Chipp (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm not dead. Exams finished, and I've been busy catching up with life. Oh, and I've been blazing SLH every chance I can get!!!!

Here are the answers to random questions people asked:

1. I got these seeds from the Attitude seedbank, and yeah they were feminized.

2. My topping method was *supposed* to be uncle ben's method (see the advanced cultivation subforum), but I ended up cutting 1 node too high, so instead of 4 main colas, I had 6. These 6 main colas were actually divided into 3 large colas and 3 small colas (small colas still being larger than typical buds though). It's weird how it worked out, but hell, I guess it worked!



Thanks for the responses guys... I like seeing that my journal can be of use to anyone - even the label 



And, last but not least - how did she smoke / vape? Awesome. The very outside of the bud is not as potent smelling as I would have liked, but the jar smells amazing. I dried the outside too fast, which probably stopped the chlorophyl (+other plant compounds) breakdown reactions before they had time to run themselves through. When I bust up the bud, it smells fantastic.

Water bong: Taking a good hit through a clean bong was great. Noticeably better than typical mid-grade "weed" you might get off dealers, and there even was a subtle lemon taste. 

Volcano: Here's the real treat. I love vapourizing with a volcano much more than bongloads, and the Super Lemon Haze *really* shines in the volcano. The taste is awesome. There's more to the flavour than just lemon, but it all does come together to be a nice smooth vapour that I enjoy as much as the air I breathe. In terms of potency and the high I got, I know that this stuff is potent because I can get mangled off a miniscule amount in the volcano - we're talking like 1/10th - 2/10ths of a gram. I can't comment on the actual high yet too much since I just don't know, but it's enjoyable as always and it has been a consistently enjoyable high every time.

So, at the amount I need to get high, and with the amount I yielded, I'm going to have this stuff for a year probably at least. Awesome.

I'll keep checking this thread to see if there are any more responses. I highly recommend this strain though!

Last comment about the lights - I know this is my first grow, but I firmly believe yields for this CFL grow was in huge part to *side and under-lighting*. I had 5*42W cfls that sat on the ground and shone upwards, and I think it helped a great deal. So much of the bud from the bottom of the plant contributed to the overall yield, and the buds were decent size and looked nice when cured.

That's it! Thanks everyone.


----------



## jjf1978 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice job chipp! It's so awesome to know you have a years supply!


----------



## ImissATARI (Aug 28, 2009)

Chipp said:


> Last comment about the lights - I know this is my first grow, but I firmly believe yields for this CFL grow was in huge part to *side and under-lighting*. I had 5*42W cfls that sat on the ground and shone upwards, and I think it helped a great deal. So much of the bud from the bottom of the plant contributed to the overall yield, and the buds were decent size and looked nice when cured.
> 
> That's it! Thanks everyone.


i will be following that tip asap....


----------



## woolypudding69 (Aug 31, 2009)

So, quick question, all together, how many lights and watts did you have? Give me your breakdown please, lol. If you would be so nice~!


----------



## mrverde (Sep 1, 2009)

Chipp said:


> *Update:*
> Still going by Green House Seed Co.'s method, today I took the seed from the cup of water and placed it between two plates and damp paper towel. The seed had already cracked, and was displaying an ever so small root tip. Take a look!


Hi, sorry but you said Green House Seed Co.'s method? Where can I find this method?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jjf1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

mrverde said:


> Hi, sorry but you said Green House Seed Co.'s method? Where can I find this method?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 It's on greenhouse's website. Basic germinating instructions but good information and some good tips I forgot because I haven't really grown from seed but once in the last 7 months hehe.


----------



## Chipp (Sep 2, 2009)

woolypudding69 said:


> So, quick question, all together, how many lights and watts did you have? Give me your breakdown please, lol. If you would be so nice~!


I ramped the amount of lights up, but my MAX lights were:

11 x 42 W CFLs [2700K Spectrum]
2 x 42 W CFLs [6500K Spectrum]

So, a total of 13*42 = 546 actual CFL watts, or about 33 000 lumens I'd say.


----------



## woolypudding69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Chipp. Appreciate it!


----------



## TheLastJuror (Sep 3, 2009)

beautiful my man...just great


----------



## sbd2j (Sep 4, 2009)

hey guys i am just starting a round of SLH. any tips? this isn't my first rodeo but i was wondering anything specific you would think could help.


----------



## woolypudding69 (Sep 5, 2009)

sbd2j said:


> hey guys i am just starting a round of SLH. any tips? this isn't my first rodeo but i was wondering anything specific you would think could help.


Id say copy this mans grow right here, to the T!


----------



## sbd2j (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry man. i am just learning the website. i read all the way through and am going to do things a bit different since i saw how yours turned out. thanks, and i'll keep you posted


----------



## Chromulan (Sep 10, 2009)

sbd2j said:


> sorry man. i am just learning the website. i read all the way through and am going to do things a bit different since i saw how yours turned out. thanks, and i'll keep you posted


This kinda sounds insulting. I don't see why you would want to change anything here, except maybe substituting some of the cfls for an HPS. He got 6.8 ozs off 1 plant if you didn't see that. Don't see how you can really get much better than that on in indoor grow....especially with cfls


----------



## sbd2j (Sep 10, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> This kinda sounds insulting. I don't see why you would want to change anything here, except maybe substituting some of the cfls for an HPS. He got 6.8 ozs off 1 plant if you didn't see that. Don't see how you can really get much better than that on in indoor grow....especially with cfls


aah.. no no no. my bad everyone. musta been tokin a bit. i meant i was going to change a couple things on what i had in mind, due to how nice this worked out. i have nothing but props for this journal. i am going to be referring to it often.


----------



## Chipp (Sep 13, 2009)

sbd2j said:


> aah.. no no no. my bad everyone. musta been tokin a bit. i meant i was going to change a couple things on what i had in mind, due to how nice this worked out. i have nothing but props for this journal. i am going to be referring to it often.


Awesome... I still keep checking this thread every few days to see what posts come trickling in - I'm loving all of them!


----------



## journey1111 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! CHIPPS the fucking man! I will now focus heavily on under and side lighting.. +rep


----------



## SLHgrow (Sep 30, 2009)

so how many days was this whole grow? from seedling to cutting


----------



## esilva (Sep 30, 2009)

Totally read all these damn pages Lol and that's a shit load of reading! Anyway mad fucking props chipp! You definitely need to start your next grow IF YOU HAVEN'T already! I started My cfl grow in JULY and I'm bout to make the transition to my 1000 watt hps! Should be nutty


----------



## Chipp (Oct 5, 2009)

SLHgrow said:


> so how many days was this whole grow? from seedling to cutting


50 days veg + 71 days flower = 121 days = about 4 months... You have any SLH on the go yet?


----------



## SLHgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

i just got two sprouts today! SLH is underway. i am glad you have this thread man. i will keep you posted. i'm not sure i'll throw up a journal but i will definitely take some pics here and there for ya. 
thanks chip!


----------



## SLHgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

one more thing, where did you get your nutes?


----------



## Chipp (Oct 8, 2009)

local grow shop - search for a shop in your area I'd say (if you want to buy them in person).


----------



## pattystaff89 (Oct 9, 2009)

dude, really impressive. never would have guessed it was your first grow. btw thats the most bud i have ever seen off one plant, but im still a noob. got my seeds in starter plugs right now. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## SLHgrow (Oct 13, 2009)

i just put my babies in buckets  everything is going great


----------



## PlantWhisperer (Oct 16, 2009)

Yo,

did you use those cfl's all the way through? and can you tell me again how many cfl's you used and what watts they were? and if they were cool white or what? 
i'm sure you already went over that in this thread but i couldn't find it. 


i just wanna know if you used those cfl's in the picture all the way through the grow. from seedling and all the way through flowering. please let me know.

and also how many cfl's you had? i couldn't tell from the pics. and what type of cfl's they were? 
thanks a lot man. this is awesome. you did great.


----------



## woolypudding69 (Oct 17, 2009)

PlantWhisperer said:


> Yo,
> 
> did you use those cfl's all the way through? and can you tell me again how many cfl's you used and what watts they were? and if they were cool white or what?
> i'm sure you already went over that in this thread but i couldn't find it.
> ...


Check out towards the bottom of page 16, he gave me a breakdown of his lighting.


----------



## dakin3d (Oct 17, 2009)

Damn bro, I must say this was a truly impressive initial attempt at growing some dank nougs! I'm a newb as well, and I have been reading, watching a lot of utube, and hitting up the hydroponics sites (growing organic). I have seen some sad, decent, and average first attempts, but this is, as everyone has mentioned, extremely encouraging considering your improvisation. I do have a couple of questions, though... Did you continue to use the 'yeast method' for CO2 production? Subjective, but do you think that it made a significant difference, if so? Did you get any mold or white mildew? Any pests, at all? Last, I appreciate your thread because I am now a true believer in how important it is to have lights surrounding the base/mid-section of your plants, even CFL's, which is something I will utillize for my current/1st grow. The last thing I have is a suggestion for future, but keep in mind I actually have no idea what I'm doing... You may have even heard of the technique, but this plant would have been ideal for 'lollipopping'. Basically, entails clearing out the bottom branches/leaves of the plant at the end of veg/1st week of flowering (debatable), so that nutrients that would have been used for the small branches/popcorns, will transfer up to the buds/colas. This is something I stole from the infamous, UG or Urban Grower, Remo. He knows what's up! www.urbangrower.com. Also, this plant had some good genetics, and I know that you were in extenuating circumstances, but it wouldn't have been a bad idea to get some clones from this sexy fem. Wish me luck, I started w/ too many plants for my first grow...18...And 14 of them are rolling nicely, only a week and a half in. I'm aware of the 'homemade' soiless mix w/ peat, verm, perl, however Fox Farms Happy Frog is a great mix for the $$$. Same cost/bag as Ocean Forest, but almost twice the weight (24lbs to 47.5). Great job for the first time, bro! Keep in touch.


----------



## dakin3d (Oct 17, 2009)

Chipp, by the way, I meant to ask what your humidity was measuring during flowing? Cheers, bro!!


----------



## PlantWhisperer (Oct 18, 2009)

woolypudding69 said:


> Check out towards the bottom of page 16, he gave me a breakdown of his lighting.


Not exactly what I was asking for but whatever I guess it's good enough.


----------



## Chipp (Oct 18, 2009)

PlantWhisperer said:


> Not exactly what I was asking for but whatever I guess it's good enough.



To answer a few questions:

1. I started out using purely 6500K ("daylight") 42W CFLs. I only had 2 of these lights. As the plant grew larger (during veg), I started to add 2700K 42W CFLs in addition to the 6500K lights. So, during veg, I eventually had a mix of both spectrums. During flowering, I added more 2700K lights and kept the 6500K ones still going. I eventually had 11x2700k and 2x6500K near the end of flowering.

2. Humidity? It was around 60-70% I believe. Nothing too outrageous...

3. dakin3d, thanks for the suggestion. I might disagree with you, but hear me out! I did stress my opinion on the importance of side lighting and under-lighting. I believe that the lights in this area encourage buds that might have (under lower lighting) been "popcorn buds" to grow into larger, trichome-rich buds. So, if I was to lollipop this plant, I might end up with larger buds near the top, but it may or may not actually make up for the difference in terms of the buds I'm preventing growing at the bottom (cause I cut off these branches by lollipopping).

What do you think dakin3d? Pretty much, I think there is a fine line between cutting off lower branches to direct nutrient dispersion and cutting off lower branches that could have really had a benefit from the side and underlighting. I would almost cut off **less** lower branches as I have more side and underlighting that can actually deliver light to these areas that may typically get less light.


Anyways, that's dragging on. What do you think? Thanks for stopping in by the way!


----------



## mv400 (Oct 19, 2009)

I must say this journal is encouraging. Such an amazing yield from just one plant. I just started my first grow and I could only wish to get what you got


----------



## PlantWhisperer (Oct 19, 2009)

+rep brotha.

definitely appreciate it.


----------



## woolypudding69 (Oct 24, 2009)

So far following your method has been wonderful. I appreciate your logging of this grow and the potential for amazing yields with CFLs. I was sold by this thread alone and I have yet to be let down. Appreciate it man, and if I never get to toke one of my sweet nugs with you, it would have been an honor! Peace!


----------



## dakin3d (Oct 30, 2009)

Chipp said:


> To answer a few questions:
> 
> 1. I started out using purely 6500K ("daylight") 42W CFLs. I only had 2 of these lights. As the plant grew larger (during veg), I started to add 2700K 42W CFLs in addition to the 6500K lights. So, during veg, I eventually had a mix of both spectrums. During flowering, I added more 2700K lights and kept the 6500K ones still going. I eventually had 11x2700k and 2x6500K near the end of flowering.
> 
> ...


Chipp,

I would agree w/ you considering the fact that you had so many peripheral lights to aid in even disbursement throughout. Although, I would 'argue' that you could still do some minor thinning of smaller branches to redirect to the larger branches at the bottom of the plant. I would also speculate, and it is speculation, that it may be personal preference of whether you wanted the weight on the the top main branches or the smaller branches at the bottom of the plant. In other words, I anticipate that the yield would be somewhat comparable, just depends on personal preference of where you wanted the bud. And as you stated previous, since the light was present throughout, YOU may HAVE obtained the better yield by avoiding lollipopping. 

I wanted to ask you again: Did you maintain the yeast (CO2 producing) method throughout the remainder of your grow, after you initially started? And if so, do you think that it made a significant difference in the better overall viability of the plant? I know this is a subjective opinion, but I am still curious if this method actually works for a reasonably small space? And how small the space has to be to make a difference if this is the case? I am battling ventilation issues currently, as my 'grow room' is a concrete walled storm shelter, obviously far away from any fresh air. I also live in a very humid climate and I am anticipating mold/mildew problems even though I've been good so far. Any recommendations from your experience/knowledge? I am thinking about investing in a 20 or 50lb CO2 bottle, but not even sure how to setup or monitor it...

What is your opinion on supercropping and have you found a good detailed tutorial on the procedure? I know what to do in general, however I think I may have dorked one of my nice plants. When I was attempting to pinch the main stalk, instead of mashing the inner pulp, I actually split open the plant. I dunno if this is 'okay', or if I screwed myself. 

Man, I will tell you that I just invested in a 400W hortilux ace and 430W Horti HPS. I got a good deal on the entire system w/ a Hydrofarm reflector and ballast. Anyway, if you decide to upgrade for any reason, go 600W, or 1000W if possible. I will post some picks and you can give me some input, but I just don't think the 400W is going to get the job done (although doesn't help that I have many plants). I'll have to take a note out of your book and add some CFLs or T12's. 

Last, and I know I'm dragging, but what kind of water schedule were you on in that container? I can't recall if you were in a 5 gal or smaller? Thanks for the input. 

Later bro.


----------



## Chipp (Nov 1, 2009)

dakin3d said:


> Chipp,
> 
> I would agree w/ you considering the fact that you had so many peripheral lights to aid in even disbursement throughout. Although, I would 'argue' that you could still do some minor thinning of smaller branches to redirect to the larger branches at the bottom of the plant. I would also speculate, and it is speculation, that it may be personal preference of whether you wanted the weight on the the top main branches or the smaller branches at the bottom of the plant. In other words, I anticipate that the yield would be somewhat comparable, just depends on personal preference of where you wanted the bud. And as you stated previous, since the light was present throughout, YOU may HAVE obtained the better yield by avoiding lollipopping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Let's see...

1. CO2 - I used that CO2 contraption only once or twice. We had a small tube that we poked holes into, and we made a ring around the bottom of the pot so the CO2 was kind of being leaked in constant amount from below the plant. Does it work? Well, I can't really say for sure. The plant was always growing so vigourously that I just couldn't tell if it helped or not. Since I don't have the best ventilation either, I'll say that it did help.

2. Supercropping? To be honest, the only technique I've done is when I topped the plant - just a simple cut. It seemed to work well in terms of height management though. My current grow (2x SLH, 1x Thai super skunk) I had to bend down a SLH, and its really friggin tall. The topping definitely manager the height well. That's about all the experience I have with that.

3. My water schedule was just whenever the pot felt light (the roots were so thick you couldn't really put your finger in to test the dryness). During veg and when the plant was smaller, it was about once every week. In flowering, when she got really big, it was about once every 3-4 days. 

I hope that clears things up... Good luck man


----------



## crashingwaves (Nov 1, 2009)

Chipp,

Wow. Wow. Wow. Just amazing. Thanks for sharing so much information about your grow, it's very helpful and inspirational too.

I've got a CFL first grow going, about 59 days in with a Lowryder#2 and a still-vegging SLH. My friend was supposed to flower the SLH at his place but he had to move, so I'm waiting for the LR2 to finish before switching to 12/12. 

After reading your thread, I'm definitely going to get more CFLs. I'm currently using 168w total over the LR2 and 130w over the SLH, with two 23watters underneath. 

Sorry if I missed this, but how tall did your SLH get up to? I'm already at around 28" and due to my filter setup I don't have much more headroom. 

Also, I'm a little concerned about temps dropping at night during flower-- it'll probably be around 56-60F. What were your temps like?

Anyway, thanks again for the journal and nice job on the monster yield. If I get even half of that I'll be happy-- I really wasn't expecting much on this first attempt so it's all gravy.


----------



## Chipp (Nov 2, 2009)

crashingwaves said:


> Chipp,
> 
> Wow. Wow. Wow. Just amazing. Thanks for sharing so much information about your grow, it's very helpful and inspirational too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments!

In response,

- Good call on getting more CFLs... Your SLH is so big it will definitely appreciate it!

-In terms of height, I honestly don't remember an exact figure (it might be in this thread somewhere). A few inches under 3 feet I think. Since you've already vegged your plant into maturity, I'm guessing it won't get much taller in flowering, but you probably will be strapped for vertical space though. I'd consider some low stress training or supercropping, although I don't have too much experience here so you should look around.

-My night temps were probably around 65F, maybe a bit cooler. The plant was fine! I think you'll be okay with your temps.

Anyways, your plants look great. With enough nutrients and lighting, it looks like you could easily snatch over 3 ounches from that (although, that's on the low side to be safe... hell, I only wanted 2 ounces from my plant!)

Let me know how it goes man.


----------



## crashingwaves (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Chipp. The CFLs are on order and the LR2 will be chopped soon so the SLH with have more horizontal if not vertical room. Maybe I'll drop sidelights all around it.

I'll look into LST-- I tried to test-bend the main stem but it's pretty stout except near the top. Supercropping is a bit daunting as it seems so radical, but then again I've seen successful grows with that method so I guess it's all about experience. 

That's good to hear about the temps-- I was thinking of running some kind of heater but maybe I'll see how it goes. As for nutes, I've got the Fox Farms trio and molasses, but the SLH seems VERY sensitive, I got burned tips after feeding less than 1/4 strength. Maybe the bloom nutes will work better.

3 oz. would be absolutely killer, but I'm with you on keeping expectations in check. No matter how much this yields, I'm just looking forward to sharing some good bud with friends next year. My best friend's birthday is at the end of Jan. so that's the target date for liftoff.

One last question if you don't mind: how was the smell? If it's not that strong maybe I'll change my filter setup and put the fan unit outside the box. Right now I'm using a Panasonic bathroom fan with a carbon tray filter that works great, but I've got a DIY 4" filter that might be able to handle the odor if it's not overwhelming.

Yikes-- sorry this is so long. Thanks again for all the help, it's appreciated. And congrats again on your grow-- those shots of your mason jars lined up and filled with SLH is so classic.


----------



## Chipp (Nov 3, 2009)

crashingwaves said:


> Thanks for the feedback Chipp. The CFLs are on order and the LR2 will be chopped soon so the SLH with have more horizontal if not vertical room. Maybe I'll drop sidelights all around it.
> 
> I'll look into LST-- I tried to test-bend the main stem but it's pretty stout except near the top. Supercropping is a bit daunting as it seems so radical, but then again I've seen successful grows with that method so I guess it's all about experience.
> 
> ...


My SLH didn't seem to be too sensitive to over/under feeding. Then again, I used organic nutrients (plus a small amount of chemical supplement, but never that much), and organic nutrients are more forgiving when it comes to dosage. 

The smell? Well, I never used any odour filters. I used to run a tiny bit of activated carbon, but it reduced airflow too much for my weak PC case fans, and my temps were the real issue. So, in terms of smell, the one plant was enough to produce a faint smell throughout my small house. It was faint enough that you would forget it was there after 5 minutes, but if you walked in the door and there was no other dominating odour present, there would be a hint of something (and this plant was in my basement). To the friends I didn't tell, they just assumed it was because our house has 4 cannabis users in the place. 

Overall, I'd say that with this strain, you won't need to go overkill with the air filtration. Do you need to keep it 100% odourless?

Thanks again for the compliments. I'll toss up a pic of my Thai Super Skunk and my other 2 SLH's sometime later - I have tied down one of the SLH's (pulled down from about 1.5 feet up from the stem base), but this grow is a bit more rushed so the plant didn't bulk out as I'd like. 

Seems we both have a way with making our posts too long. Let me know how you make out!


----------



## dakin3d (Nov 13, 2009)

Chipp, how goes it man? You have anything going right now? I'm about to go 12/12 tomm and hoping I'll have your yield w/ about 10x the plants! Starting to realize, first hand, how important genetics are... ANyway, I unfortunately haven't had time to keep a journal, but I'll post some picks in a few weeks on your thread if you care to check it out. Hope all is well, bro. Btw, how's the SLH smokin now?


----------



## Chipp (Nov 14, 2009)

The SLH is delivering well - I love it! Through the Volcano it does actually have a lemon taste (on certain temperature settings).

Also, yeah I have 2x SLH, 1x Thai Super Skunk going... These plants are much smaller since they only vegged for 3 weeks tops. They should still produce some decent bud though!

Let me know how your grow works out!


----------



## dakin3d (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Chipp,

Just thought I would drop you a quick line to see how the other plants are doing? Glad to hear the SLH came through, I've heard some good, some back feedback, but could be different phenos. 

Anyway, I'm just finishing up my ladies. Been going about 11 weeks strong... Obviously sativa dominant. Unfortunate, since I am only working w/ a 430W HPS and hard to get coverage at the base of the plants. I'll post some pics here pretty soon. I think that the strain is Powerplant... Good stuff! Cheers, dak


----------



## Chipp (Feb 2, 2010)

dakin3d said:


> Hey Chipp,
> 
> Just thought I would drop you a quick line to see how the other plants are doing? Glad to hear the SLH came through, I've heard some good, some back feedback, but could be different phenos.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just finishing up my ladies. Been going about 11 weeks strong... Obviously sativa dominant. Unfortunate, since I am only working w/ a 430W HPS and hard to get coverage at the base of the plants. I'll post some pics here pretty soon. I think that the strain is Powerplant... Good stuff! Cheers, dak


Nice to hear from you man.

I harvested my second grow, and got about 7oz again, but this time split through 3 plants. This is almost definitely due to me not topping them, and also giving them much less time to veg. The super lemon hazes this time had a slightly different odour (still lemony), but this was probably due to me harvesting them about a week earlier than last time.

The Thai Super Skunk was a strong sativa, and looked amazing. She yielded the least, and had a peppery, spicy taste in the Volcano, and it was a pleasant change from the SLH. The high was definitely more sativa-like than the SLH.

Anyways, good to hear from you. Let me know how the harvest goes!


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Feb 3, 2010)

heyy chip, and everyone  iv just got a quick question, i got some lemon haze seeds a while back from a caregiver i know. i had never heard of SLH then, im just wondering if lemon haze is actually SLH and the guy jus didnt call it that. or is there something that makes it "SUPER lemon haze" haha i kno, really dumb question. iv just been curious for a while. the lemon haze is the plant on the left in the pic. but thanks for any thoughts, and srry for posting off subject. peace out


----------



## Chipp (Feb 4, 2010)

You know, it's really hard to tell. I can see some similarities in your first pic, but I haven't grown many strains, so I can't say for sure. My best advice would be to wait until harvest, and cure it properly, then judge how it smells. Both my SLH harvests have had a sweet and lemony smell. Also, if your plants are far enough along to have developed a healthy amount of trichomes, try rubbing a bit between your fingers. My SLH trichomes smelled very fruity and nice. If they don't, just wait longer until it matures, but that's my advice!!!


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks man, shes got a REALLY strong fruity lemony smell when i rub the trichromes. but thanks for the reply =) iv just been really curious ya kno? lol this is the first strain iv grown, but im hoping it is similar to wut ur growing =) i would be like a lil kid on christmass if i ended up with something like what you harvested lol 
peace out bro


----------



## adjectival (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn. I bow to you, sir. 

I'm considering going for a SLH in a few months, but I do need to keep it 100% odorless. It'd be a stealth box of some kind, inside a closet, inside a bedroom. I'm thinking a carbon filter on the box and a HEPA filter in the closet?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 26, 2010)

CLASSIC journal right here...this guy put plenty love in this with the cfls...cant wait to run this strain


----------



## dakin3d (Feb 26, 2010)

Whats going on chipp. So, heres the link to a thread I started. I won't hold out long for the goods:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/306667-400w-mh-hortilux-conversion-430w.html

Hope all is well on your end, bro...


----------



## Bullblizz (Jun 14, 2010)

Just read your whole saga here and was very impressed with how the SLH flourished under CFL's. OK I just ordered SLH from Attitude!!! You sold me bro! Hope I get em and not arrested being I'm in the US lol. But after reading this it's worth the risk. Crossing fingers while peeking out the window.....


----------



## riko10 (Aug 28, 2010)

Really nice grow my friend . I wanted to know what kind of soil mix you would say is best to use?. After germinating the seed im going to be placing it strait ito a 11ltr pot and letting it veg and flower from the same huge pot.. Do you think that would be ok for the plant?. Im going to have a 125w CFL with reflector on the top and at the bottom have another les watt cfl which i will upgrade to two after a few weeks. When it the best time to put SLH into flowering?. I want a high yield but want to keep the size down.


----------



## Safeguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome journal Chipp, Wat happened wiv Eve!!! missed that part bro!!!!!!


----------



## Aspyre (Oct 25, 2010)

Safeguy said:


> Awesome journal Chipp, Wat happened wiv Eve!!! missed that part bro!!!!!!


someone ripped her out of the ground, roots and all...


----------



## vape1986 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey man did you ever do a weigh in after it was cured?


----------

